# Xanax vs Valerian Root while nursing. X Posted in health and healing



## Babydi (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi! Im Kristi and I was diagnosed with Panic Disorder a few years ago. . I am currently nursing my nine month old daughter and I do not want to stop any time soon. So for those times that I have a bad panic attack (which usually happens at night in bed) I have been taking 1/2 of a xanax. A whole if I really need to. But I know its really bad to take while nursing and I will feel so guilty for taking it the next morning. So I bought Valerian Root thinking it would be better (if it will work) to help calm me down and make me tired so I can just go to sleep. I just read the bottle and it says not to use while lactating. I dont know what to do. Which would be the lesser of two evils? Would you take the small amount of xanax or the Valerian Root? I only give in to taking the xanax like once a month. Just for those REALLY bad ones, that make me feel like im going crazy.

So, what would you do? Xanax or Valerian Root??
Oh and I do Co-sleep as well.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Both are an L3 in Dr. Hales book which means moderately safe. This is what is said about xanax: *"Pediatric concerns: rarely, withdrawal syndrome reported in one breatfed infant. Observe for sedation, poor feeding, irritability, crying, insomnia on withdrawal. use on an acute or short term basis is not contraindicated.* "

As far as the valerian root although its an L3, it states *"No data are available on the transfer of valerian root compounds into human milk. However, the use of sedaitives in bf mothers is generally discouraged, due to a possible increased risk of SIDS."*
These are safe bed sharing guidelines. If you are on a sedative you should not have the baby in bed with you.
http://www.safebedsharing.org/safetyguidelines.html


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, my biggest concern would be the cosleeping, frankly. I know it's not easy with many babies who are used to cosleeping, to suddenly not have mom there. Do you have a crib you could sidecar for those nights when you take something? If not, perhaps it's time to buys a toddler bed, and pull it next to your bed for those nights. Or could you put DH between you those nights, if his side of the bed is safe and he's not too heavy a sleeper?


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

could you maybe talk to your dr about switching to a "safer" anti-anxiety med? i was prescribed ativan while nursing, and i do remember reading that it is metabolized differently than the others, and so possibly less goes through the milk. i know alot of other nursing mamas take klonopin.


----------



## Babydi (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies! If they are the same level I guess I will just continue with the xanax. Maybe ill try only a 1/4 of a pill next time. But your right about co-sleeping. I never even thought about it. Especially now that shes older. I can sleep in the living room and she can sleep with daddy when I take them.

And Lisasauras...Im going to talk to my dr about it as soon as I can get my insurance back. Money was tight a couple months ago, and i paid to late so they dropped me. I can be reinstated Im just waiting for them to get my check.

Thanks again! Its so nice to be able to go somewhere and get knowledgeable and kind replies!


----------

